# ZSOOOOOFI searching for old MAC looks



## zsooooofi (Jul 20, 2006)

HI everyone!
I joined this site,because I want to find old makeup looks,which appeared previously on the maccosmetics.com site....


----------



## glittergoddess27 (Jul 20, 2006)

Welcome to Specktra!


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Jul 20, 2006)

welcome to specktra


----------



## midgetfury74 (Jul 20, 2006)

Welcome! Be sure to go here thenhttp://www.specktra.net/looks.php


----------



## MacVirgin (Jul 20, 2006)

welcome to specktra!!


----------



## Designergirl9 (Jul 20, 2006)

welcome


----------



## furry2369 (Jul 20, 2006)

*enjoy*

welcome to spektra.. enjoy


----------



## Hikaru-chan (Jul 21, 2006)

Welcome to Specktra.


----------



## Dawn (Jul 24, 2006)

Welcome!!


----------



## ExquisiteImages (Jul 26, 2006)

Welcome to Specktra!


----------



## MarieLisa_Smile (Jul 28, 2006)




----------

